# WAGO Controller 750-880 über VPN Tunnel verbinden



## wurzerha (25 April 2014)

Hallo,

Ich habe ein Projekt bei dem ich 2 Wago Controller über VPN Tunnel zusammenschalten soll/muß. Der VPN Tunnel ist bereits fertig konfiguriert. Er hat jedoch das Problem das ich natürlich auf der Seite A (Router 192.168.*52*.1 -> Adresse) und auf der Seite B (Router 192.168.*53*.1 -> Adresse) d.h. 2 unterschiedliche Netzwerke welche über den VPN Tunnel verbunden sind (gegenseitiger "Ping" funktioniert).

Ich wollte dies über die globalen Netzwerkvariable lösen jedoch unterstütz die Wago keine unterschiedlichen Netzwerke bei den Variablen. -> Bitte um Hilfe ob man die Wago irgendwie über diesen VPN Tunnel (IP/Sec) verbinden kann (Modbus?).

mfG Harald


----------



## ggrabher (24 Mai 2014)

Hallo Harald,

ich habe genau das gleiche Thema,
habe von Wago Seite noch keine Antwort.

Hast Du hier neue Infos, oder hängst Du auch noch in der Luft?

MFG

Gerhard


----------



## gravieren (24 Mai 2014)

HI

Teste die Wago mal testweise mit der subnetmask von  255.255.0.0

Informiere mich nach dem Test.


----------



## ggrabher (24 Mai 2014)

gravieren schrieb:


> HI
> 
> Teste die Wago mal testweise mit der subnetmask von  255.255.0.0
> 
> Informiere mich nach dem Test.



--> Habe ich versucht,
aber dannach ist die VPN Verbindung nicht mehr aufrecht,
da der VPN Tunnel ja zwei unterschiedliche Subnete braucht.

Wie auch immer, ich habe zwei Wago Controller, die nicht miteinander wollen.
Innerhalb von dem Netzwerk habe ich 10 andere Verbindungen am laufen, alles kein Problem

Gruss

Gerhard


----------



## gravieren (24 Mai 2014)

Hi

Ist ein "gateway" vorhanden/nutzbar  ?


----------



## gravieren (24 Mai 2014)

Thema SubNetMask.

Ich habe gemeint, die SubnetMask in den beiden Wago-Controllern zu ändern  !


----------



## Carsten_F (25 Mai 2014)

Hallo,

habe bis jetzt nur Beckhoff mit VPN (Open VPN) verbunden.

Der Programmier PC hat zwei AMS NET ID´s (Fehrnwartung und normal, muss manuel umgeschaltet werden).

Im Remote Manager am Programier-PC ist als IP-Adresse der Netzwerknamen (also z.B.: CX-A234B3) eingegeben.
Bei der einwahl mit den VPN lass ich in der datei _C_:\_Windows_\_System32_\drivers\etc\hosts den Namen durch die entfernte Adresse ersetzen.

In der Steuerung sind zwei Routen einmal zum Programier-PC wenn er lokal ist (mit AMS NET ID A)
und einmal zum Gatway des VPN Servers (Mit AMS NET ID B).

Auf  dem Server müssen die Ports weitergeleitet werden (port forwarding)(bei  Beckhoff  http://infosys.beckhoff.de/index.ph...eaccess/html/tcremoteaccess_firewall.html&id=  )

Vieleicht funktioniert es bei Wago ähnlich. Habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht mit gearbeitet.


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (25 Mai 2014)

Du solltest doch vom "Quell vpn Router" eine IP im entsprechenden Bereich erhalten. Ist zumindest bei uns so. Sobald ich die VPN verbinde bekomme ich eine IP aus dem Firmennetzwerk und kann in meinem Fall mit der Wago App arbeiten (Smartphone) oder mit dem Lappi die Steuerung verwenden.


----------



## wurzerha (26 Mai 2014)

Hallo,

Bei mir funktioniert es mittels Modbus/UDP -> eines der  Probleme war bei mir zumindestens -> das Timeout; dieses ist beim  Funktionsbaustein standartmäßig auf 200ms gesetzt. Bei meinem VPN Tunnel  ist dieses jedoch viel langsamer (VPN über Gprs - Verbindung) das  Timeout habe ich dann auf 5s gesetzt. funktioniert.

Die Subnetzmaske kann mann nicht hochdrehen -> sonst verabschiedet sich der VPN Tunnel (wie du schon richtig erkannt hast).


mfG
Harald Wurzer


----------

